# Help. New Car Assembled With To Much Thread Locker



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

HELP!!!

I just bought a pan car off of this guy at the local track for quite alot of dough and when i got home and started working on it and trying to clean it up I started taking the rear pod appart only to find out that it was assembled with tons and tons and tons of thread locker. there is so much thread locker that alot of the milled out sections next to the screw holes are compleatly coverd with the thread locker residue. so I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if there is anything i could do to get the threadlocker off so that i can dissasemble the rear pod. or am i just stuck with a rear pod that can never be taken appart for the rest of the time i own this car?

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

heat will break the threadlock loose. I would try a butane lighter rather than a propane torch.


----------



## TAkitaJ (Nov 7, 2005)

Try resting the tip of a hot soldering iron on the head of the screw you're trying to remove for a minute, then remove.

Tom Jones


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Sean,
If it is the Blue threadlocker you will be able to get it apart with some effort... heat, elbow grease, sometimes a little cussing.  

If you end-up stripping a screw or two; get your dremel tool out and with the small cutting blade cut a small slot across the screw and you may be able to get it out with a screwdriver.

That's a regular screwdriver... flat-bladed. Not Vodka and OJ! :roll: 
Never mix alcohol with your dremel tool. I know it sounds like a great idea, but they just don't make the proper bit for that yet! 

P.S. I can only speak for myself, BUT, I don't use threadlocker on my R/C cars. I check my screws very often.


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

Heat Gun!
Rex


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

What TAkitaJ's said. Ovaltrucker is right too. If it is red locktight, you are probable out of luck.  What is the color of the locktight? Please say that it isn't between the graphite and the aluminum, like gluing them together??


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

the residue was white in color. I think the blue stuff dries white but i can never remember. but no the guy used it on the screws and the side pods. but yes in the process of disasembaly i have already striped out some of the screws. so this is going to be a problem. looks like alot of dremel work. lol. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

Just put a slot in the screw head and you should beable to remove with a small screwdriver...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope the white residue isn't super-glue.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea or worse ca, that stuff really sucks


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

If you have to strong arm them remember be quick, they may snap loose but they probably won't turn slowly if you try to torque them out.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

its always nice to have a strong and quick hand.

sorry had to say it
lol


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Man, That sucks. Hope everything works out.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Erock- HAHAHA.... That didn't take long. LOL


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Put it in the oven...it works!


----------



## injville (Dec 3, 2006)

hot solder tip seems to work for me


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

guys what if it the heat reacting thread locker then what??? just a ?


----------

